# XFX X58i für 94,90 Euro (Aktion beendet)



## mycel-x (19. April 2010)

*XFX X58i für 94,90 Euro (Aktion beendet)*

Alternates Ableger ZackZack bietet aktuell das XFX X58i Mutterbrett zum Schnäppchenpreis von 94,90 Euro an.
Wer gerne ein i7 Sockel 1366 System zusammenstellen wollte und Ihm die Boards bisher zu teuer waren,dies wäre es eine Möglichkeit damit zu beginnen.

Link:ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis!

Review zum Board:http://www.technic3d.com/article-852,1-xfx-x58i-klasse-fuer-die-masse.htm

@Admin:
Bitte verschieben wenn die News hier nicht reinpasst!


----------



## theLamer (19. April 2010)

*AW: XFX X58i für 99 Euro*

Das ist echt mal ein SChnäppchen - zumal das Board auch gar nicht so schlecht aussieht. Gibt's dazu eigentlich OC-Tests? Mir ist das Ding bislang nämlich nicht über den Weg gelaufen.

EDIT: Lol 185 MHz BCLK maximal laut diesem Test  . Davon sollte man also die Finger lassen. Jedes halbwegs gute X58-Board sollte die 200 MHz schaffen.


----------



## McZonk (19. April 2010)

*AW: XFX X58i für 99 Euro*

Ja, maximal Bclk 185 MHz . Für einen 24/7-Rechner aber eine solide Basis.* [zu beachten ist, dass noch ein C0/C1-Stepping zum Einsatz kam!]*


----------



## norse (19. April 2010)

*AW: XFX X58i für 99 Euro*

99€ ist zwar günstig, allerdings ist das board eher mist =/ bei sogut wie jedem funktioniert es nach einiger zeit gar nicht oder nur bedingt, vorallem der Ram macht probleme...typisch nvidia boards...selsbt für so wenig geld würd ichs mir lieber nochmal überlegen das zu kaufen.

und das board-layout ist auch nicht umbedingt optimal, ich weiß echt nicht wie ich mit dem Stromkabel für die CPU DA hin kommen soll


----------



## theLamer (19. April 2010)

*AW: XFX X58i für 99 Euro*



			
				McZonk schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, maximal Bclk 185 MHz . Für einen 24/7-Rechner aber eine solide Basis.


Ja das stimmt, mehr aber auch nicht 
Lieber noch ein Bisschen was drauflegen und man hat ein solides OC-Board.

Maximales OC wären mit nem 920er 185x21 MHz = 3885 MHz.... wer also 4 GHz fahren will (mit jedem D0 möglich) kann das Board vergessen. Oder nen 930er kaufen 

Der Vorteil an BCLK 200 ist einfach, dass man gut hohe Taktraten erreicht und exakt DDR3-1600 fahren kann. Mit BCLK 185 sind ja nur DDR3-1480 möglich oder DDR3-1850. Bei zweiterem ist der Uncore eventuell schon limitierend und zu der QPI-Spannung bei dem Board weiß ich jetzt auch nicht, was ich sagen soll.
*
Meine Meinung: Finger weg davon, 185 MHz sind trotz C0/C1 zu wenig.
*


----------



## McZonk (19. April 2010)

*AW: XFX X58i für 99 Euro*



norse schrieb:


> 99€ ist zwar günstig, allerdings ist das board eher mist =/ bei sogut wie jedem funktioniert es nach einiger zeit gar nicht oder nur bedingt, vorallem der Ram macht probleme...*typisch nvidia boards...*selsbt für so wenig geld würd ichs mir lieber nochmal überlegen das zu kaufen.


Hui, da liegst du aber total daneben! Da sitzt ein Intel X58 drauf und das Board kommt von XFX. Nvidia Fehlanzeige . Erst genau schauen... Und zu deinen Ausfalltheorien wären für Kaufinteressenten auch ein paar belegende Links hilfreich.


----------



## tm0975 (19. April 2010)

*AW: XFX X58i für 99 Euro*

Das ist keine News, das ist reine Werbung!


----------



## DAEF13 (19. April 2010)

*AW: XFX X58i für 99 Euro*



McZonk schrieb:


> Ja, maximal Bclk 185 MHz . Für einen 24/7-Rechner aber eine solide Basis.* [zu beachten ist, dass noch ein C0/C1-Stepping zum Einsatz kam!]*



Naja, wer kauft sich nen i7 und übertaktet den nicht? 
Also ich nicht, vielleicht Leute die ein absolut schlechtes Modell erwischt haben, oder einfach an MM und Co. gewohnt sind und zu viel/wenig Geld haben...


----------



## norse (19. April 2010)

*AW: XFX X58i für 99 Euro*



McZonk schrieb:


> Hui, da liegst du aber total daneben! Da sitzt ein Intel X58 drauf und das Board kommt von XFX. Nvidia Fehlanzeige . Erst genau schauen... Und zu deinen Ausfalltheorien wären für Kaufinteressenten auch ein paar belegende Links hilfreich.



oh ok sry, ich nahm nur einfachml mal an das es nvidia ist,... hat große ähnlichkeiten mit den bisherign nv boards  sry passiert halt 

und wegen den ausfalltheorien hab ich zwar jetzt keine links, aber kann selber davon nur ein lied singen  und ich kenne bisher mehr als genug leute die nur probleme mit ihren nv boards haben was Ram betrifft, die waren und sind nunmal ziehmlihc zickig die boards


----------



## INU.ID (19. April 2010)

*AW: XFX X58i für 99 Euro*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Naja, wer kauft sich nen i7 und übertaktet den nicht?


Die meisten i7 Besitzer. 

Btw kostet das Board aktuell 94,90€


----------



## theLamer (19. April 2010)

*AW: XFX X58i für 94,90 Euro*



			
				INU.ID schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten i7 Besitzer


Hast du ne Quelle (z.B. Statistik; Beispiele) oder ist das nur "Gefühl"?
Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass ziemlich viele im Forum ihren i7 (wenn auch nur leicht) übertakten. Und wenn nicht OC, dann starkes Undervolting.


----------



## mycel-x (19. April 2010)

*AW: XFX X58i für 99 Euro*



tm0975 schrieb:


> Das ist keine News, das ist reine Werbung!


öhm...nein ist es nicht!
Wenn Du mein Sys mal nachschauen würdest.= AM2+!
Habe nichts von XFX.
Habe es nur "genewst" da ich glaube zu wissen wie teuer X58 Boards sonst sind und ich finde das 99 Euronen für so ein Board (übertakten hin oder her) recht günstig sind.
Soll auch Leute  geben (reine Spekulation meinerseits) die Ihre i7ns nicht OC'en da sie (920...-975)auch so schon recht kräftig sind.
Soviel dazu!


----------



## theLamer (19. April 2010)

*AW: XFX X58i für 94,90 Euro*

Was bringt dir ein unübertakteter i7? Der hat 130W, wird heiß und ein gut übertakteter Q6600 bzw andere übertaktete S775-Quads haben die gleiche Leistung.

Okay, der i7 hat noch Tripplechannel, DDR3-Support (gibs beim X48 ja auch schon, die meisten S775-User haben aber wohl noch DDR2) und einen größeren Cache sowie 8 Threads. Aber das macht sich in der Spieleleistung ja nicht so gravierend bemerkbar, dass es einen Kauf unter ökonomischen Gründen / Leistungsgründen rechtfertigt.

Ein i7 @ 3,5 GHz+ ist hingegen konkurrenzlos und kann  im 24/7 nicht mehr durch (stark) übertaktete S775-Quads imitiert werden. Deshalb macht meiner Meinung nur ein i7 @ OC Sinn.


----------



## INU.ID (19. April 2010)

*AW: XFX X58i für 94,90 Euro*



theLamer schrieb:


> Hast du ne Quelle (z.B. Statistik; Beispiele) oder ist das nur "Gefühl"?
> Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass ziemlich viele im Forum ihren i7 (wenn auch nur leicht) übertakten. Und wenn nicht OC, dann starkes Undervolting.


Hm, aber du denkst nicht wirklich das die meisten i7-Besitzer bei uns im Forum aktiv sind - oder? 

Dafür brauch ich keine Quelle/Gefühl, das die mit Abstand meisten PC-Besitzer ihren PC nicht übertakten/undervolten ist ja kein Geheimnis.


theLamer schrieb:


> Was bringt dir ein unübertakteter i7?


----------



## Marty66 (19. April 2010)

*AW: XFX X58i für 99 Euro*



mycel-x schrieb:


> öhm...nein ist es nicht!
> Wenn Du mein Sys mal nachschauen würdest.= AM2+!
> Habe nichts von XFX.
> Habe es nur "genewst" da ich glaube zu wissen wie teuer X58 Boards sonst sind und ich finde das 99 Euronen für so ein Board (übertakten hin oder her) recht günstig sind.
> ...


 
Da gebe ich Dir recht, meine Kiste(i7 920 @2,78Ghz, 3 Way SLI GTX 280) hat auch so genug "Saft". OC höchstens zum Benchen...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. April 2010)

*AW: XFX X58i für 94,90 Euro*



theLamer schrieb:


> Hast du ne Quelle (z.B. Statistik; Beispiele) oder ist das nur "Gefühl"?
> Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass ziemlich viele im Forum ihren i7 (wenn auch nur leicht) übertakten. Und wenn nicht OC, dann starkes Undervolting.




Das Forum ist aber nicht repräsentativ für ganz Deutschland.
Da hier im Forum die meisten übertakten sollte sich doch schon durch PCGH*X* ergeben


----------



## theLamer (19. April 2010)

Marty66 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir recht, meine Kiste(i7 920 @2,78Ghz, 3 Way SLI GTX 280) hat auch so genug "Saft". OC höchstens zum Benchen...


Da 3x GTX280 teilweise sogar langsamer ist als 2, ist das eigentlich ne ziemlich schlechte Kombi. Das Geld hättest du in ne gute Wakü investieren können und die CPU übertakten. Ein System mit einem i7 @ 4 GHz und 2x GTX 280 ist deinem System überlegen und zwar _sehr eindeutig_.

Natürlich haben beide so viel Power, dass man es noch nicht bemerkt.

Sry, Doppelpost 



INU.ID schrieb:


> Hm, aber du denkst nicht wirklich das die meisten i7-Besitzer bei uns im Forum aktiv sind - oder?
> 
> Dafür brauch ich keine Quelle/Gefühl, das die mit Abstand meisten PC-Besitzer ihren PC nicht übertakten/undervolten ist ja kein Geheimnis.





D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Das Forum ist aber nicht repräsentativ für ganz Deutschland.
> Da hier im Forum die meisten übertakten sollte sich doch schon durch PCGH*X* ergeben



Ja lol, die News ist aber nunmal hier im Forum. Ihr seid auch Witzbolde.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (19. April 2010)

*AW: XFX X58i für 94,90 Euro*

Trotzdem hat er recht! Spielt doch keine Rolle wo die News gepostet wurde^^

Zum Board: Ob 3885 MHz oder 4000 Mhz ist doch wirklich egal in Anbetracht des kaum vorhandenen Performance Unterschied.


----------



## Ahab (19. April 2010)

*AW: XFX X58i für 94,90 Euro*

Ach, selbst 3 GHz reichen bei einem 920er i7 um für eine halbe Dekade und mehr ausgesorgt zu haben.  Der Preis ist echt heiß!


----------



## theLamer (19. April 2010)

*AW: XFX X58i für 94,90 Euro*



Ahab schrieb:


> Ach, selbst 3 GHz reichen bei einem 920er i7 um für eine halbe Dekade und mehr ausgesorgt zu haben.  Der Preis ist echt heiß!


Eher nicht.... Wetten, dass das neue GTA (Nachfolger von GTA IV) mit einem i7 920/930/950 laggen wird?

So toll die i7's auch sein mögen, sie werden auch nicht ewig so stark sein. Vor allem ne Prognose aufzustellen für 5 Jahre.... ist... naja


			
				Klutten (sinngemäß) schrieb:
			
		

> CPUs sind eben kein Wein. Die werden nicht besser, wenn sie älter werden


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 


Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> Trotzdem hat er recht! Spielt doch keine Rolle wo die News gepostet wurde^^
> 
> Zum Board: Ob 3885 MHz oder 4000 Mhz ist doch wirklich egal in Anbetracht des kaum vorhandenen Performance Unterschied.


3885 MHz wären optimistisch die wirklich maximalste Leistung, die man rausholen kann aus dem Board. Dabei war die QPI-VOltage bestimmt schon bei 1,4V+, wenn sie richtig getestet haben. Sowas geht für 24/7 eigentlich nicht klar. Ich würde für 24/7 eher sowas wie 3,4-3,6 GHz ansetzen. 3,89 GHz zum Benchen. Bei den anderen X58-Boards kann man locker 4-4,2 GHz im 24/7 fahren.

EDIT: Ach und die 185 MHz wurden mit nem x12-Multi erreicht, weshalb 3,8 GHz schon sehr optimistisch sind. Ich erreiche mit meinem Board auch 228 MHz, das heißt aber nicht, dass ich im 24/7 4788 MHz (228x21) fahren kann oder gar 228x22 = 5016 MHz (Und ja, der x22-Multi ist möglich!) 


_Wer das Board haben will, kann es ja kaufen. Ich sage hier nur meine begründete Meinung._


----------



## Rollora (19. April 2010)

*AW: XFX X58i für 99 Euro*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Naja, wer kauft sich nen i7 und übertaktet den nicht?


Ich zum beispiel. Warum sollte ich, ich hab leistung ohne ende bei vergleichsweise niedrigen Stromverbrauch. Und wenn mir die Leistung mal ausgeht hilft mir das bisschen Overclocken auch nicht mehr. Overclocken macht einfach für mich zu wenig Sinn.


----------



## tm0975 (19. April 2010)

*AW: XFX X58i für 99 Euro*



mycel-x schrieb:


> öhm...nein ist es nicht!
> Wenn Du mein Sys mal nachschauen würdest.= AM2+!
> Habe nichts von XFX.
> Habe es nur "genewst" da ich glaube zu wissen wie teuer X58 Boards sonst sind und ich finde das 99 Euronen für so ein Board (übertakten hin oder her) recht günstig sind.
> ...



sehe ich anders. preisinformationen sind bei einem lieberbaren produkt etwas anderes als eine news. eine news ist es, wenn ein papiertiger, z.b. fermi, nach langem warten un doch lieferbar ist, oder xfx ein neues board vorgestellt hätte und es in irgeendeiner weise was neues dazu gib. aber allein das unterschreiber einer bestimmten preisbarriere ist für mich keine news wert.
was du für n board oder cpu besitzt, ist an dieser stelle egal, ebenfalls, was du gern als nächstes kaufen würdest. wegen mir bist du fan eines produktes, das kann ja ok sein. mir gings um den inhalt und der ist mau...


----------



## 0Martin21 (19. April 2010)

*AW: XFX X58i für 94,90 Euro*

Ist draußen! steht bei mir "Beendent".


----------



## mycel-x (19. April 2010)

*AW: XFX X58i für 99 Euro*



tm0975 schrieb:


> sehe ich anders. preisinformationen sind bei einem lieberbaren produkt etwas anderes als eine news. eine news ist es, wenn ein papiertiger, z.b. fermi, nach langem warten un doch lieferbar ist, oder xfx ein neues board vorgestellt hätte und es in irgeendeiner weise was neues dazu gib. aber allein das unterschreiber einer bestimmten preisbarriere ist für mich keine news wert.
> was du für n board oder cpu besitzt, ist an dieser stelle egal, ebenfalls, was du gern als nächstes kaufen würdest. wegen mir bist du fan eines produktes, das kann ja ok sein. mir gings um den inhalt und der ist mau...



OK! Das ist "Deine" Defination von News. Bekanntmachung wäre vielleicht der bessere Ausdruck.Wir haben hier nur glaube ich keinen Bekanntmachungstread
Und der Inhalt ist vielleicht für Dich mau.Könnte aber sein das er andere interessiert.Nur deshalb habe ich ihn gepostet.Für die anderen.
Glaubst Du allen ernstes das man automatisch Fan von etwas ist nur weil man es kundtut.Dann stimmt mit Dir oder Deiner Objektivität etwas nicht.Sorry

@ Admin: kann gerne geschlossen werden


----------



## Stingray93 (19. April 2010)

*AW: XFX X58i für 99 Euro*



tm0975 schrieb:


> sehe ich anders. preisinformationen sind bei einem lieberbaren produkt etwas anderes als eine news. eine news ist es, wenn ein papiertiger, z.b. fermi, nach langem warten un doch lieferbar ist, oder xfx ein neues board vorgestellt hätte und es in irgeendeiner weise was neues dazu gib. aber allein das unterschreiber einer bestimmten preisbarriere ist für mich keine news wert.
> was du für n board oder cpu besitzt, ist an dieser stelle egal, ebenfalls, was du gern als nächstes kaufen würdest. wegen mir bist du fan eines produktes, das kann ja ok sein. mir gings um den inhalt und der ist mau...




Blos das es das Board nahezu nirgends mehr verfügbar ist 
Er hätte also auch schreiben können: XFX X58i wieder verfügbar, und das für 99€!


----------



## FortunaGamer (19. April 2010)

*AW: XFX X58i für 94,90 Euro*

Der Preis für das Board ist total genial. Bei einem 1366 Board was will man mehr. Zum übertakten kann man das aber vergessen wenn es nur 185 Mhz schaft. Ohne Anstrengung bekomme ich mein Board auf 210 Mhz und das ist nicht das Ende. Aber wer günstig ein x58 System haben will, kann man sich das Board kaufen und vielleicht später ein besseres kaufen.


----------



## herethic (19. April 2010)

*AW: XFX X58i für 94,90 Euro*

Schade das das Board nicht früher rausgekommen ist 

Dann hätte ich 116€ gespart und hötte die gleiche Leistung

Ich bin eh kein Extreme-OC'er und die "features"meines Board funktionieren iwei nicht.

Ach ja mein i7 ist unübertacktet 

Dafür aber auch auf 0,97V runtervoldet.

Seien wir ehrlich:
Der i7 leistet auch im non-OC-Zustand genug Leistung.Da muss man erst OC'en wenn neue Prozzis raus sind oder man Bencher ist.


----------



## theLamer (19. April 2010)

*AW: XFX X58i für 94,90 Euro*

Oder wenn man einfach eXtreme ist 
Wobei man Undervolting ja auch schon in die Kategorie mit reinzählen kann


----------

